# Whats the deal with taking so long



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Last night I gave up on downloading a short video oh and this time it is finally with sound. An hour and a half. This morning is the same thing. Whats up with this? Is there something wrong with my videos do I have the wrong setting on something? It I think is avi or something akine to those letters. I am completely illiterate in every possible conceivable way. And Im not pround of it thats just the way it is. Mama tried to beat some sence into me but she failed too. I slept in school and when I was not sleeping I was being a clown or I was smoking in the bathroom or behind the school parking lot with the other Hoods. Guess they have a different name for them today. Oh well Im off course again. Later!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a guess, but it could be that you have the camera setting on too high of quality. That happens a lot with the newer 8 to 12 MB cameras. I have my camera set on 640 for YouTube. It still takes quite a while for YouTube to process it and upload it. -- Tex-Shooter -- PS the new camers are too complecated!!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't worry about how you were at school, they didn't have youtube then









I don;t know if I can help you much, but I do know that Youtube can be finicky at times.

I always try to utilize either the camera's software if it has an upload to youtube option,, or a video editing software that has that option... this way it will convert it to the optimum format for youtube.. which I believe is MPEG or something of that nature.

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Well Tex I set mine to QVGA 320 and set to standard color which is lowest quality on my Panasonic FS30 and it still takes over an hour sometimes to upload,occasionally its less around 45 mins


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Not You It's Me. I only thought I had it set properly and after reading the above posts it indeed was on the wrong setting. This might be the beauty in getting a camcorder specific for u-tube But I hate the way they stand up and are not stable like a regular type of camera.
Thanks Guys.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Geoduck thanks for the tip,I downloaded My link video converter changed one vid from MOV to .mpg and it only took 3 to 4 mins to upload,normally it takes 45 mins


----------

